# Wo ist hier der Fehler (createStatement)



## Guest (10. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will ein Datenbankzugriff durchführen. Die Verbindung klappt zwar wie es aussieht, aber ich kann keine Statements ausführen. Weiß jemand von euch wo der Fehler liegt?

Hier ist mein Code:


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.SQLException;

import javax.naming.Context;
import javax.naming.InitialContext;
import javax.naming.NamingException;
import javax.rmi.PortableRemoteObject;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;
import javax.sql.DataSource;
import java.sql.*;


public class Database_serv extends HttpServlet 
{
	protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
																 throws ServletException, IOException 
		{
			
		response.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
	    
		Context ctx = null;
		try 
		{
		  ctx = new InitialContext();
		} 
		catch (NamingException e) 
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
			out.println("1");			
		}
		DataSource ds = null;
		
		Object obj = null;
		Connection con = null;
		try 
		{
			obj = (Object) ctx.lookup("jdbc/SAPCOLDB");
		} 
		catch (NamingException e1) 
		{
			e1.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		ds = (DataSource) PortableRemoteObject.narrow(obj,DataSource.class);
		
		try 
		{
			con = ds.getConnection();
			out.println("Verbindung wurde aufgebaut!!!");	
		} 
		catch (SQLException e2) 
		{
			out.println("Fehler1");
		}	
		
		//************************************************************************************************	
		
		try
		{
			
			String query2 = "SELECT * FROM Kunden";
			
			ResultSet rs = null; 
			Statement st = null; 


			st = con.createStatement(); 
			rs = st.executeQuery(query2); 
			    
		}
		catch(SQLException exc)
		{
			out.println("Fehler");
		}	
	}
}
```

Der gibt im Browserfenster folgendes aus: Verbindung wurde aufgebaut Fehler


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2006)

lass dir doch einfach exc mit ausprinten, das ist besser 

gibts die Tabelle Kunden?


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2006)

ja die Tabelle Kunden gibts. der gibt die Werte aber nicht aus.


----------

